# Help identifying mushroom



## Cortney

Any idea what kind of mushroom this is? Excuse the picture, mushroom is more of an orange color than it appears. This grows next to my Oak tree every year in southeastern MN.


----------



## triarchy

Cortney said:


> Any idea what kind of mushroom this is? Excuse the picture, mushroom is more of an orange color than it appears. This grows next to my Oak tree every year in southeastern MN.


It looks like a chicken of the woods, or Laetiporus. L. Sulphureus has a yellowish underside and L. Cincinnatus has a white underside. Before you decide if a mushroom is edible, make sure to do your own research and feel confident in your identification. But chicken of the woods is a good starting point for you.


----------



## Fowlkiller

Cortney said:


> Any idea what kind of mushroom this is? Excuse the picture, mushroom is more of an orange color than it appears. This grows next to my Oak tree every year in southeastern MN.


Hey there, looks like a chicken of the woods to me (aka sulfur shelf as well as some other names). They’re a shelf, polypore mushroom and typically are a deep orange with a yellow underside that creeps up to the outer ridge of the “shelf.” Yours however looks more pink than a usual chicken. Maybe it’s the photo or the filter you used? Regardless, still looks delicious! Cheers!


----------



## AIM

learnyourland . com/chicken-of-the-woods-mushroom-identification-look-alikes-medicinal-benefits-more/


----------



## sarahrose

Cluck cluck cluck..... chicken!!!


----------



## HappyTrails

Hi guys, newbie here. Just got seriously into foraging last Fall. Excited to have this whole year, and lots of extra time on hand! Learning so much as I go, currently trying to figure out if these orange guys are the "Funeral Bell" aka deadly Galerina?? They were ALL OVER in my woods today.

Also do you guys recommend any other Minnesota Mushroom resources? I'm not on Facebook so those are off the table.

How about favorite guidebooks?

Thanks in advance, looking forward to getting to know you all. LOVE the mushrooms MISSING the people!


----------



## HappyTrails

I just have to put this one in here too, because I was so astonished and sad I'd missed it upright. I would have thought this kinda size only happened in the jungle!?? What a beautiful world.


----------

